# Slayer yesterday! :)



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

She is certainly a BEAUTIFUL dog. But just out of curiosity...there was a thread recently (I can't remember if it was here or another forum) that said those kinds of spiky collars did a lot of bad things for the reputations of pit bulls (made them look meaner/more aggressive). Just wondering if you agree or disagree with it...or for example, if it's more of a "show" collar or if it's for everyday use while out on walks/etc??

I've never owned a pit/pit mix so while I'm not blind to the stereotypes people have about them, I haven't experienced them firsthand. Just wondering if you could weigh in?

P.S. - I love the white on her nose...and leopard print is definitely her style. :smile:


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

It is definitely a thing that is kind of heated in the pit bull community, but for me I am of the notion a person should have a dog that matches them. I am goth, I wear spikes although you cant see them oddly in the pic of slayer and I. The collar is her way of matching me and so I went with the leopard print to downplay the so called aggressive look of the collar. Some owners are very against it and I DO find that if a very plain looking person has a dog adorned in spikes it looks like they are trying to be tough, especially if its on black leather and things. I like my girl looking like a lady, albeit a spiky lady.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I get what you're saying, Slayer... you're just trying to match her style with yours.  No problem with that... I understand it's more for fashion than function. The leopard does look cute on her.

That being said, I would never put a spike collar on my pitty, just because I know that where I live is full of ignorant (no, STUPID) people who would automatically think FIGHTING DOG FIGHTING DOG! Plus, I just don't really like spike collars (no offense).


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

i can understand that and even respect it. Like I said..some dog+owner pairs would look like they are trying to hard with the spikes LOL. Also..where I live pits are common and not hated, people aren't as bad here, so I get away with it more. I wouldn't allow her to wear it if she was not with me though either, because I use it for fashion and I definitely dont want my family to have to stand up for it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The last dog I fostered long term went to a family I didn't want him to go to. The first thing they did was buy him a giant spike collar and rename him "diesel." This for a red dobie that was more like a ballet dancer/gazelle than any thing else.

It still breaks my heart, and I haven't fostered any dog since. I won't ever foster again unless I have 100% say in the people adopting. I wasn't upset because of the spike collar, but because of what they wanted him to be, and the image they wanted him to present.

She is a beautiful dog and you obviously love her. The collar isn't telling me you are ready to fight her on the street corner. The leopard makes it look more like a fashion statement. Not something I would choose, but your choice of name is a little different than I would choose also -- the last dog I named was Snorkels. 

Different generations, different expressions of personality. Us old folks sometimes don't quite understand! I totally don't understand the goth look on people, either.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

I love spike collars. The Turkish collar is the most agressive one by far.
orso
They are used to protect dog´s neck from wolves bites.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

So handsome! Look at that coat shine!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

BRT said:


> I love spike collars. The Turkish collar is the most agressive one by far.
> orso
> They are used to protect dog´s neck from wolves bites.


What happens when your dog goes to scratch himself?


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

minnieme said:


> What happens when your dog goes to scratch himself?


Agree. And it must be terrible for dogs if they want to lay down and rest. I don´t think people that put turkish collars on dog´s really care about them, unfortunately.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful dog! I love how healthy and happy she looks 

Personally I would never put a spiked collar on my APBT. I did how ever have a spiked collar for my Chihuahua 

It just seems to negatively affect the already negative views on pitbulls and their "reputation". I'd rather not encourage ignorance and prejudice. 

I do understand the "matching of the owner thing" but I vastly disagree about it. I also am alarmed by her name :tsk: but thats JMO.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Beautiful dog! I love how healthy and happy she looks
> 
> Personally I would never put a spiked collar on my APBT. I did how ever have a spiked collar for my Chihuahua
> 
> ...


Slayer is one of my favorite bands...lol. trust me this dog is in safe hands, and she is a big baby. She lives with a disabled child.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

BRT said:


> I love spike collars. The Turkish collar is the most agressive one by far.
> orso
> They are used to protect dog´s neck from wolves bites.


That turkish thing looks harsh..i would fear for her hurting herself or the little ones in the apartment complex.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Slayer Girl said:


> That turkish thing looks harsh..i would fear for her hurting herself or the little ones in the apartment complex.


Well, if we ever move somewhere our dogs might be attacked by wolves we know what kind of collar to get.


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

xellil said:


> Well, if we ever move somewhere our dogs might be attacked by wolves we know what kind of collar to get.


Well of course for practical use it IS functional...I just figure it would be dangerous here..lol


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

slayer looks great! i love her collar! i don't normally like spiked collars, namely because all the ones I see are those gaudy cheap ones. Slayer's collar IS gaudy..but definitely has much more character than your average pet store spike collar!

I actually like the metal collars too. Well, just looking at them that is . I have a thing for historic collars... collars in general (my dog has over 30:suspicious Thanks for sharing that link BRT!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Hadley said:


> slayer looks great! i love her collar! i don't normally like spiked collars, namely because all the ones I see are those gaudy cheap ones. Slayer's collar IS gaudy..but definitely has much more character than your average pet store spike collar!
> 
> I actually like the metal collars too. Well, just looking at them that is . I have a thing for historic collars... collars in general (my dog has over 30:suspicious Thanks for sharing that link BRT!


 ..:thumb:..


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Slayer Girl said:


> It is definitely a thing that is kind of heated in the pit bull community, but for me I am of the notion a person should have a dog that matches them. I am goth, I wear spikes although you cant see them oddly in the pic of slayer and I. The collar is her way of matching me and so I went with the leopard print to downplay the so called aggressive look of the collar. Some owners are very against it and I DO find that if a very plain looking person has a dog adorned in spikes it looks like they are trying to be tough, especially if its on black leather and things. I like my girl looking like a lady, albeit a spiky lady.


Nick and I are the same way. I got Dude when I was in 8th grade so his breed doesn't count a whole lot but we have been called ******* more than once. Fairly frequently, actually. It MIGHT have something to do with our hats, jackets, and the way our house is decorated combined with the fact that we apparently sound like we are from the backwoods as well as having been asked if we grew up way out in the sticks...

So... we bought a bluetick. He has an orange mendota slip lead and as soon as they are restocked he is going to have a double nylon reflective hunters orange collar. We ain't buying him a fancy blanket. He is getting one from the tack store. I don't want him to freeze this winter! And for Dude, with Nick being in the Navy, we are on a hunt for a US Navy collar. 

I agree that the leopard looks great on her. I have never associated the spikes with anything bad. My dobie had one with short spikes and, oddly enough, my neighbor's Chesapeake Bay Retriever bitch has one too.



xellil said:


> The last dog I fostered long term went to a family I didn't want him to go to. The first thing they did was buy him a giant spike collar and rename him "diesel." This for a red dobie that was more like a ballet dancer/gazelle than any thing else.
> 
> It still breaks my heart, and I haven't fostered any dog since. I won't ever foster again unless I have 100% say in the people adopting. I wasn't upset because of the spike collar, but because of what they wanted him to be, and the image they wanted him to present.
> 
> ...


Diesel is more fitting of my cousin's big old mastiff. He is a huge black brindle mastiff male named Diesel. It fit him perfectly... Their fawn female's name was Tinkerbell...



BRT said:


> Agree. And it must be terrible for dogs if they want to lay down and rest. I don´t think people that put turkish collars on dog´s really care about them, unfortunately.


Honestly, if it was that uncomfortable collar or death by wolf bite to the neck I wouldn't hesitate to throw one on my dogs. But my dogs(current and future) will never have to worry about death by wolves so it is a non-issue


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Slayer Girl said:


> It is definitely a thing that is kind of heated in the pit bull community, but for me I am of the notion a person should have a dog that matches them. I am goth, I wear spikes although you cant see them oddly in the pic of slayer and I. The collar is her way of matching me and so I went with the leopard print to downplay the so called aggressive look of the collar. Some owners are very against it and I DO find that if a very plain looking person has a dog adorned in spikes it looks like they are trying to be tough, especially if its on black leather and things. I like my girl looking like a lady, albeit a spiky lady.


I personally like spike collars but I am not sure I could go as spikey as you went. Avery doesn't have one yet, I'm still toying with the idea. Less than a mile from where I live there is an area I don't feel comfortable walking by myself as a female. So I always try to make Avery look as tough as I can, I honestly don't want anyone thinking about coming up to me, besides the fact that Avery would be useless if someone were to actually approach me. But I love collars in general and Avery needs a good variety.



BRT said:


> I love spike collars. The Turkish collar is the most agressive one by far.
> orso
> They are used to protect dog´s neck from wolves bites.


Um those things scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

She is looking AMAZING Renee! She pulls off the collar very well! 

I like people who have the courage to wear things like that and let their dogs do so. As long as her dog is trained, well behaved no matter what she is wearing she will be a positive breed ambassador! 

I like the phrase "Never judge a book by its cover" although some people inevitably will, its not worth your time or energy to worry about them, because if you change the thing they are mad about, they will find something else!


----------

